# 91 nissan NX 2000 SR20DE error code 11 and 14 but cant find 14 in the manual



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello ive been having a problem with my 91 nx2000 SR20DE.
a couple of times while driving it suddenly lost power and when i tried to rev the engine above 2 or 3k i got no more power just backfires...
the first couple times it happened i pulled on the side of the street and idled/slowly revved my engine for a while until it "cleared its throat" and started breathing normally again.
it really felt like fuel was not getting exploded properly but im not expert enough to know exactly why...
a little before that (for weeks i guess) i had noticed when i start the engine, the rpm's dip low almost like the car wants to die out unless i rev it a little to keep it going. but it never died or gave me other problems so i kept driving it.
then even more recently i was parked at the laundromat doing my laundry and when it was done, i tried to start my car but it sort of made the same sputtering sounds and backfires and loss of power and quickly died. i tried it a few more times, then let it rest, and tried it some more and was able to get it started and breathing right so i drove home. i felt it was very close to being stuck though.
the next day i bought new spark plugs, a distributor cap, fuel filter, changed the oil and oil filter and put a new air filter in (all the easy stuff)
i didnt change the rotor or the wires though. because the rotor looked fine and because the wires are kinda pricey...
it still had the problem on starting that the rpm's dip too low unless i rev it but i thought ok maybe i fixed the major problem so i drove it around a couple days...no problems...
one day after driving it all over town, i had it parked at my house for a couple hours and went to go drive again but it wouldnt start. after a few tries
i got it started by reving the engine while turning the key but it was in sputter mode, no power, and eventually died while trying to idle.
i had a hunch it could be the distributor so i swapped distributors from my parts car (no way to know how good of a condition that distributor is in though) it hasnt died or gone into sputter mode since then but it still seems weak when i try to start and i have to rev the engine a little to get it to normal idle. also i havent been driving it. to reproduce the error i would have to let it idle for a long time i guess, or start and stop it a bunch of times?
so i pulled out the ECU and set it to mode2 and checked the red LED flashing.
1 long 1 short, and 1 long 4 short, so 11 and 14...
i saw here on the forums that 11 means crank angle sensor, and 14 means speed sensor.
but i cant find anywhere in the FSM where it lists 14 as an error code.
also under the part about diagnosing the speed sensor it says it cant be self diagnosed.
am i reading this code properly? or my manual properly? is there a difference in ECU codes between these models? how do i find a list of error codes that i know is for my specific car/engine ?
is the crank angle sensor a part of the distributor?
whats the next step?
thank you in advance for reading this long post!
thank you even more if you reply to it with some help!
-dev


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

update: after jumping the consult port to see the codes via the engine check light instead of taking the ecu out again, now the codes i get are 5 5 meaning nothing is wrong. yet the check engine light is still on. what does this mean?? i took the ecu out again and did it both ways and get the same code...what happened to 11 and 14??


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

update: diagnosed the aac valve according to the manual page 970 diagnostic procedure 35...it says to start the engine and let it warm up sufficiently (whatever that means) and then disconnect the aac valve. it says you should see the idle speed drop. and i guess i do but it drops all the way and the engine stalls. pretty ambiguous language in the manual... is it supposed to just drop a little or all the way?


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

update: did the self diagnosis mode 2 of the exhaust gas sensor and watched the engine check light blink on and off 5 times during the ten second interval, meaning its fine...


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm no expert on SR's, but according to my 94 sentra FSM, for the SR, 11 is camshaft position sensor, and 14 is vehicle speed sensor.

It says if you get a code 11 it's either the harness going to the camshaft position sensor is damaged, or to replace the camshaft position sensor. The camshaft position sensor is built in to the distributer, and so the whole distributer would have to be replaced.

You can test it, just download the FSM for a 94 sentra, and go to section and page:

EF & EC-106

Here is a link to that FSM: Nissan Sentra Factory Service Manuals (FSM)


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks yeah i replaced the distributor with another used one from my parts car and its been driving relatively fine ever since....but sometimes when i start it, and if i dont give it any gas, right after it turns over the idle drops down really low and it almost dies before it revs back up again and then it kinda bounces between under and over revving before stabilizing at a normal idle...what does it all mean??


----------

